# I had to share this



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

I just had to share this. For a few years I have been kicking around the whole guiding in Alaska thing. Ive applied a few times, unsuccesfully. 

Tonight i had a short interview with a lodge up there. And I thought that it would be the beginning of a process. A few minutes into the conversation I was offered the job. Holy S$%@, when I got off the phone I was nearly shaking. Guess I need to look at getting a pair of G3's or 4's... 

Im going to Alaska baby!

_thanks goose_


----------



## Butch (Aug 29, 2001)

Sounds like fun to be in your shoes this summer, Johnny Q.

Butch


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

You will do well I am sure!


----------



## martin1950 (Nov 2, 2004)

GOOD, GO, GET OUT OF HERE!!!!! WHAT, YOU AIN'T LEFT YET?

John, Good luck on you new venture, you're going to love it beyond your wildest dream. Are you going to be on the big "K".?

Martin


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Congrats John!


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

Very cool. Congrats.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Congratulations!


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Congrats John!


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

VERY COOL!! Detaila man, we need details! What kind of discount are you going to be able to get MS members?  CONGRATS!!


----------



## Neapolis (Apr 22, 2000)

Congrats


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

That is fantastic John. I'm sure this is an adventure you will remember for a lifetime. You want to borrow my copy of Bear Attacks, thier Causes and Avoidance by Stephen Herrero.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Best to do that now before life's jaws grab ya


----------



## beaker (Nov 25, 2008)

I hate you. I dont know you, but I really really hate you:rant: Wish I would have done that before life and family came into play. Have a great time, and watch out for bears. Congrats


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

Congrats man, thats pretty cool, I'm sure you'll be good at it, and it will be something to remember. 

Hey neopolis, haven't seen you around in a while, nice to see you back Dale.

Oh yeah, Ralf is right on the money too, do it now, while you still can.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

> Best to do that now before life's jaws grab ya


Some very wise words.

and the star of this show. I'll be able to say I fished with an Alaskan Guide, thought it was on the Paw Paw, the St. Joe and the Pine.:lol:


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Sounds like the oportunity of a lifetime. Post pictures!


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Nice pics Mark!

John, you goin to sell shoes in Alaska?


I hope ya have some great times and bring yourself back alive. Watch out for them alaskan women!:yikes:

Good luck!


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Congrats John. What rivers, lodge?


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

John,

Fantastic and lucky for them too. Easy fishing in Michigan will never be the same. lol


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Congratulations! Have lot's of fun, take lot's of pictures and let's hear your stories and see your pics when you get back!


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

DonP said:


> Hey John... do they have whitefish in Alaska too???


Check out shee fish. They sorta, kinda look like whitefish.


http://www.alaska.net/~bttlodge/btlfish.html


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

Sounds like you better learn how to fish for shee fish.... or become a shee fish guide. They sound like a hoot!! And anything that tastes similar to halibut... and fights like tarpon.... can't be all bad!!!



The Ol' Geezer said:


> Check out shee fish. They sorta, kinda look like whitefish.





> This relatively unknown species is fast becoming talked about by serious sport fishermen. Called the "Tarpon of the North" these superb fighters average 20 pounds and easily go up to 50 pounds. Catch these monsters on spoons or sinking flies. Shee fish spawn in the Upper Kobuk River starting in mid-July. Best fishing is from August 5th to September 15th. Besides great aerial displays when hooked, Shee Fish are also know for their excellent eating that is very similar to halibut.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

DonP said:


> Sounds like you better learn how to fish for shee fish.... or become a shee fish guide. They sound like a hoot!! And anything that tastes similar to halibut... and fights like tarpon.... can't be all bad!!!


Don, we need to be careful in using words like Shee Fish with John. At his age a semi-permanent state of mind he might confuse it with "She" and go after the wrong thing. :lol:


----------



## gomer (Dec 30, 2000)

Don't worry the "she" (as well as shee) fish population is pretty low where he is going!:lol:


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

gomer said:


> Don't worry the "she" (as well as shee) fish population is pretty low where he is going!:lol:


That could spell REAL trouble for anything female when he comes out to civilization once more. :yikes: :lol:


----------



## DangerDan (Mar 10, 2005)

Think you'll still have to work saturdays?

Congrats dude.. Caper Diem!


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Whit1 said:


> Check out shee fish. They sorta, kinda look like whitefish.
> 
> 
> http://www.alaska.net/~bttlodge/btlfish.html


And they taste like halibut? Thats what I call a real bonus.


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Hey John, haven't you left yet? Nothing like getting an early start on the fishing and the on the job training.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

gomer said:


> Don't worry the "she" (as well as shee) fish population is pretty low where he is going!:lol:


I can see it now: 

John will get up there and ask somebody, "What do you do when ya get 'the urge' for a little female companionship?" 

"Well, see that barrel over there?" the other person will say.

"Yeah."

"When you get the urge, you just go to the barrel and stick your manhood in the hole in the side." 

"Uh yeah...OK." John will laugh. Pretty soon, he gets the urge and the barrel starts looking pretty good. He reluctantly goes up to it, looks around, finally pulls his zipper down and sticks his manhood in the hole. 

"DUDE!!!" he yells later as he runs up to the guy who told him about it. "You were right, man--that barrel is the greatest thing in the world! I'm gonna use that everyday!" 

"Everyday but Wednesday," the guy points out. 

"Why not Wednesday?" John will ask. 

So the guy will answer, "Cuz Wednesday is your day inside the barrel!" 

I think Gomer said his day was Friday last year...


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Splitshot said:


> Hey John, haven't you left yet? Nothing like getting an early start on the fishing and the on the job training.


Trust me, every day I am asking myself is it May yet? My only worries about the whole thing isn't the guiding or the bears, but the bugs... Im kind of dreading that.


----------



## gomer (Dec 30, 2000)

Don't worry, the mosquitos aren't THAT bad at Lake Marie...:lol:


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

gomer said:


> Don't worry, the mosquitos aren't THAT bad at Lake Marie...:lol:


That is really scary, were they better at Clearwater?

BTW, I did a quick count and I came up with about 80 mosquitos.


----------



## Adam Gibbs (Jul 13, 2006)

quest32a said:


> Trust me, every day I am asking myself is it May yet? My only worries about the whole thing isn't the guiding or the bears, but the bugs... Im kind of dreading that.


 thermacell. i used one in canada this year. without it, it was unbearable. with it, you never knew there was bugs around.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Adam Gibbs said:


> thermacell. i used one in canada this year. without it, it was unbearable. with it, you never knew there was bugs around.


I own one, its just a matter of bringing up enough propane and wicks to cover an entire summer...LOL


----------



## gomer (Dec 30, 2000)

:lol:Yeah you might need an extra suitcase for all the thermocell wicks


----------



## foxfire69 (Sep 10, 2006)

quest32a said:


> That is really scary...
> BTW, I did a quick count and I came up with about 80 mosquitos.


If their large enough to count...that's better than those "No-See-Ums"...Ehh??


----------

